# Lens correction



## Duxbury2002 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi all

Does anyone know or have a link to the settings to create the lens correction profile for an Olympus OM-D EM10 and lenses? 

Thanks
Phil


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 14, 2015)

g'day Phil, I asked the same question about my EM1 and it was pointed out OLYs do it in camera.  I'm pretty sure it's done in the EM10 also but hang around for more comments.


----------



## Duxbury2002 (Oct 14, 2015)

Ian.B said:


> g'day Phil, I asked the same question about my EM1 and it was pointed out OLYs do it in camera.  I'm pretty sure it's done in the EM10 also but hang around for more comments.


OK,  thanks.  I only got the camera a few weeks ago and looked at my pictures over the weekend, they were quite distorted.

Thanks for your answer. 
Phil


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 15, 2015)

It may depend on the lens. Easiest thing to do is look in the Lens Correction panel (Profile tab) in the Develop module. There'll be an information message there if the corrections have been automatically applied.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 15, 2015)

Duxbury2002 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know or have a link to the settings to create the lens correction profile for an Olympus OM-D EM10 and lenses?
> 
> ...



You can download the Lens Profile Creator from Adobe here.
Or better: See Julianne Kost's Blog.

This, if you either don't find it already in the Develop Panel or if you want to make you very own.


----------



## Duxbury2002 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Profile*



Denis Pagé said:


> You can download the Lens Profile Creator from Adobe here.
> Or better: See Julianne Kost's Blog.
> 
> This, if you either don't find it already in the Develop Panel or if you want to make you very own.



Thanks for this, I'll take a look.

Phil

UPDATE

Thanks Denis

I downloaded the tools and there was already a profile for the camera and lens that I imported and it does the job perfectly.


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 15, 2015)

thank you Jim and Dennis; I didn't even think "lens" used lol :blush: 

and Phil, this is a good forum for Oly info


----------



## Duxbury2002 (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks Ian.


----------

